# My Uncle's Will



## debodun (Aug 8, 2015)

Since my uncle has been in assisted care, he has not been in good health. I was going through his papers and found a will he made out in 1986. It is hopelessly outdated naming deceased people as his executors and beneficiaries. I brought the document to him, but he had no recollection of even having made it out. I suggested he update it. All he said was "I'll think about it." That all he ever says about anything affecting him. Recently an administrator from the facility came to him while I was there and asked him about a DNR order. Of course he replied with his stock answer. If he's pressed about something, he will just say "I'm still thinking about it." I think all he's doing is avoiding having to make decisions. He lived with his parents until my grandfather passed, then with his sister until she found a senior apartment for him. He never worked and probably never had to make tough choices since he lived with people that "took care of things". This past winter, he was the victim of identity theft which wiped out his checking account and had to have a friend straighten it out for him. He is brilliant in some ways (memorizing extensive passages in the Bible and prides himself at being a trivia expert), but he is lacking in many social skills. What seems an obvious course of action to the average person, completely flummoxes him. It is so frustrating dealing with someone like this who will never make a commitment to anything. I don't know what to do. Even if I had another will made out for him. he probably wouldn't sign it. I don't know how anyone got him to make out the first one unless he went along with the idea just to get it over with, but that was 29 years ago and he's even more adamant now. Any suggestions?


----------



## Warrigal (Aug 8, 2015)

Sounds to me that in his case, not having a will won't be much of a problem. It will just take a bit longer to settle his affairs and someone else will have that responsibility. My advice? Put that one on your do not worry list. The old will indicates his intention and if it is too out of date the public trustee (or equivalent) will sort things out.


----------

